# IT visa category to disappear in Canada



## Masud_rana

I go to canada visit visa.please help me.


----------



## MITHUN_PAUL

I am Mithun from Bangladesh.I know computer.I learn compute course PROFESIONAL COURSE COMPUTER APPLICATION IN MEDIA in India 2006.Than i learn Mobile phone Reparing & Maintenace in India SITI.So 
any computer work in Canada.


----------

